# Welches Material für Ufermatte ?



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

Hallo,

ich plane ja zur Zeit einen Naturteich mit Ufergraben und relativ flachem Profil. Den Uferwall möchte ich bepflanzen.

Als Ufermatte hatte ich bisher folgendendes angedacht:

- Jute: billig, aber verrottet
- Kokos: verottet

Gibt es Alternativen zur recht teueren NG Ufermatte ?

Ich habe im Forum mal was über Kunstrasen als Ufermatte gehört.  Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Georg,

ich überlegte auch erst an Alternativen und bin im Endeffekt zu dem Entschluss gekommen,daß das NG-Material das beste ist. Ansonsten machste es zweimal, verrottet meist das Material und im Endeffekt macht man durch den abermaligen Umbau/Ersatz mehr kaputt, nur weil man ein bisschen sparen möchte.

Eine Alternativen mit dem Kunstrasen (Tip von Jürgen, gell ?)sehe ich ich sehr skeptisch entgegen ... wer weiss, wie dieses Material im Wasser wirkt, welche Stoffe er frei setzt udn was ausserdem ncoh hinzukommt, die Saugwirkung .... wie soll denn dann dein Ufergraben sich vollsaugen ? Daran sollte man auch denken.

Wenn ich es nochmal zu machen hätte, ich würde wieder in den sauren Apfle beissen und NG nehmen, auch wenn der Preis einem fast Tränen in die AUgen treibt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Georg,

bei http://holzum.de (etwas schwer zu finden, direkten Link gibt es nicht: Sortiment>Teichzubehör>Teichrandbefestigungen>Artikel 31 - 44) gibt es noch

Nylon Böschungsmatte 10,25 EUR/m²
Kokos-Böschungsmatten 6,15 EUR/m²
Böschungsmatte Cocowool 14,30 EUR/m²

 

Das Argument von Tommi hinsichtlich der Saugwirkung von Kunstrasen teile ich. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, ob Substrat in Kunstrasen eingeschlämmt werden kann und sich dort hält. Eher nicht. Die NG Matten haben wenigstens den Vorteil, sehr bald vollkommen mit der Umgebung verschmolzen zu sein und "unsichtbar" zu werden.

Vielleicht kennt aber jemand noch eine Alternative.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

*Ufermatte*

hallo
Nachdem sich mein Kokos-Ufer samt Bepflanzung nach ca zwei Jahren
Richtung Grund verabschiedet hat ,
verwende ich sogenannten Kunstrasen als Ufermatte.
Zuschnittabfälle 50cm-1m mal x gibt es in Teppichmärkten meist für kleines Geld.
Der Typ mit "Drainage" ist ziemlich grob und durchwurzelt sehr gut.
Ich setze es  an den senkrechten Wänden weiterhin unter Wasser
als Deko und Bakterienrasen    8) ein. 
oben eingespannt oder unter Steinen eingeklemmt unten Gewichte
mit  VA- Draht "angenäht".
Als Pflanzstufen kann man gut auch Moorholz oder Eichenäste  daran befestigen. 
Die Saugwirkung ist natürlich vorhanden,zum Bewachsen aber auch notwendig. Ein gut (stark) eingewachsener Teich verliert durch die 
Uferbepflanzung  immer  Wasser. 
Man sollte bei der Konstruktion SEINE Prioritäten setzen.
Der Kunstrasen dürfte keine Chemikalien freigeben.


klappt bei mir zumindest seit Jahren sehr gut 

Schönen Feierabend
karsten. :yingyang:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

*Re: Ufermatte*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte bei der Konstruktion SEINE Prioritäten setzen.



Hallo Karsten,

hmmm, dann gäbe es ja wohl weder Fragen noch Antworten, die ja eigene Erfahrungen wiedergeben sollen.

Bist Du Dir bei Deiner Empfehlung (Uferwall, also *über *dem Wasser, sichtbar und dem Regen ausgesetzt) sicher ? Ich will Deine Erfahrungen beim Einsatz von Kunstrasen unter Wasser in keiner Weise in Abrede stellen, aber sichtbar am Ufer erkenne ich auch in Deinem Album keinen Kunstrasen.

Klar, wenn der Kunstrasen vollständig zugewuchert ist, findet auch ein Wassertransport über Wurzeln und Substrat statt. Bis dahin muss man den Ufergraben eventuell manuell mit Wasser füllen. Hast Du einmal einen Test gemacht, ob Kunstrasen - 3 bis 5 cm über die Wasserfläche angehoben - Wasser über das Hindernis transportiert ?

Das Problem bei Kunstfasr-Auslegeware ist eigentlich, dass sie Weichmacher enthalten _muss_. Ich vermute, das gilt auch für Kunstrasen. Ist aber wirklich nicht mehr als eine Vermutung.

Vielleicht macht Georg ja einfach einmal den Test und berichtet von seinen Erfahrungen. Ich halte es nämlich durchaus für möglich, dass Kunstrasen auf dem Uferwall eine preiswerte Alternative ist. Die obigen Fragen lassen es mir einfach nur als riskant erscheinen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

*Kunstrasen*

Stimmt schon ,
viele Meter sind es nicht
aber an ein paar Stellen geht auch mein Teich ganz klassisch an Land  8) 
am WE mach ich ein paar Bilder (heute ist kein Büchsenlicht mehr)
außerdem ist das häßliche Laubnetz drüber.
Den Kunstrasen den ich meine ist geeignet für außen , lichtecht und hat durch seine grobe Struktur und den Noppen kaum flächig Kontakt zur Folie,
was am Anfang etwas störte war das künstlich grelle Grün.
aber da kann man  etwas lehmige Erde oder Torfstaub einmassieren .

als Anlage ein paar Such-Bilder vom eingewachsenen Ufer.
da ist auch irgenwo Kunstrasen drunter aber so eingewurzelt
 das man ihn nicht mehr sieht .
Also wohl eher nicht giftig,
sonst würden die Pfanzen nicht so willig durchwurzeln.
denk ich..
schönen Feierabend
karsten

kein Streit , meine Meinung !

(unter der Katze das ist welcher vor 3 Jahren ,heute ganz zugemoost)


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Karsten,

wieso denn Streit ?

Ich bin im Gegenteil beeindruckt: Man kann den Unterschied "frisch verlegt/durchwurzelt" ganz wunderbar erkennen. Ich pflichte Dir bei: Es funktioniert, ganz offensichtlich hält sich auch Substrat im Kunstrasen (ich war da wirklich skeptisch).

Georg kann jetzt wunderbar entscheiden, ob der die relativ hohe Investition in Kauf nehmen oder die preiswertere Version auf seinem Uferwall realisieren will.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungsberichte.

@Karsten

Das scheint ja zu funktionieren mit dem Kunstrasen. Sieht bei dir prima aus.javascript:emoticon('')
javascript:emoticon('')

@Stefan

Du hast recht. Ich werde mich mal nach geeignetem Kunstrasen umsehen und die Saugwirkung testen (mit und ohne eingeschlämmtes Substrat). 

@alle

Das Forum zeigt sich wieder mal als sehr hilfreich. 

Danke Tommi

Übrigens: kann mal jemand einem Greenhorn erklären wie man die Smilies ohne das "javascript...." einfügt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

*Frage zum Kunstrasen*

Morgen, 
eine Frage zum Kunstrasen. Oben stand irgendwas von Noppen auf dem Rasen. Meint Ihr diese anti Rutschnoppen ???

Habe vor einigen Tagen den NG Katalog bekommen. Die sind ja schon recht fitt, die Jungs. Ist der Laden denn so das Maß der Dinge? Sieht zumindest so aus. 

@ Jungteichbauer: Tommi Du hast doch eine EPDM Folie eingebaut. 
Firestone oder ??? Wo bekommt mann denn so einen Preis. Ich hatte da mal irgendwo was von Dir gelesen. 

MFG Simon  :juggle:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

*Re: Frage zum Kunstrasen*

Hallo Simon,

die gewünschten Infos zu meiner Folie (EPDM-Firestone) findest du hier:



Also, on NG das Mass aller Dinge ist kann ich ned so sagen, dazu habe ich zuwenig dort bestellt. Was ich allerdings zu den gelieferten Dingen und der Beratung bzw. Abstimmung der Liefertermine sagen kann:  :respekt: , hat mir gefallen. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, sicher gibt es auch Negativ-Beispiele.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Tommi, 
ja ist klar, mann kann nicht immer alle Leute zufrieden stellen. Ich hab mal 4 Jahre im Einzelhandel gearbeitet. Da laufen Vogel rum das glaubt man nicht. 

Ich kenn das halt nur aus dem Aquaristik bereich, wo es Firmen gibt ( mit einem ähnlichen Auftreten wie NG) die haben nichts drauf. Und bei einem Teich geht es ja um etwas mehr Geld. 
Ich werd jetzt erst mal die Planungshefte bei denen bestellen. Dann schau ich mal weiter. 

MFG Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Nov. 2003)

@ Karsten

hübsche Katze, mag die auch Fische so gern wie du ???

@Tommi

ich zieh die Smilies einfach in den Text. WIN NT, Browser: Mozilla Firebird


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

habe meine Ufermatte bei Siggi_0001 im Ebay gekauft. ist ein absolut super Material. Das güte stück ist irgentwie aus einem 3 cm dicken Polymergewebe => absolut verottungsfest und ganz gut zu verarbeiten.

hat aber meistens keine auktion mit Böschungsmatte laufen. Ruf ihn einfach an. Seine Nummer steht in seinen anderen Auktionen.

Gruss Eisbär


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Eisbär,
was hast du denn für die Matte bezahlt ?

Das Thema Böschungsmatte macht mir noch arge Sorgen, da mein geplantes Budget langsam ausgegeben oder verplant ist.
Ich denke zur Zeit über Billigalternativen nach:
- Vogelnetze aus Kunststoffgewebe (eventuell doppelt verlegt)
- Kartoffelsäcke aus Kunststoffgewebe
- gebrauchte Teppichböden
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Netze ausreichen, da ich Böschungsneigungen im Uferbereich von 30-40 Grad plane. Die Matte soll ja nur das Wegrutschen des Substrates (Sand) vom Uferwall verhindern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Georg,

ab ca. 35 Grad rutscht es. Dabei stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage, ob man Ufermatte überhaupt benötigt. Ich sehe im Augenblick überhaupt nur einen zwingenden Anwendungsfall: Wenn man einen Uferwall anlegt. Da hat die Ufermatte die Aufgabe, das Wasser aus dem Teich heraus in den Ufergraben zu transportieren. Ausserdem wachsen Pflanzen auch dann, wenn kein Substrat vorhanden ist oder immer wieder abgewaschen wird . In allen anderen Fällen ist Ufermatte ja vielleicht "nice to have", aber mit einer geschickten Gestaltung des Uferrandes lässt sich diese Investition auch vermeiden. Wenn das Substrat nicht von allein abrutscht, sondern nur etwas stabilisiert werden soll, würde ich durchaus Kartoffelsäcke/Jute nehmen. Die verrotten zwar recht schnell, bis dahin sollte dren Funktion aber vom Wurzelwerk übernommen worden sein. Also für eine geeignete Bepflanzung sorgen.

Um das noch einmal zu illustrieren: Auf dem nachstehenden Fotos zeigen die Pfeile auf die Ufermatte. Sie befindet sich _oberhalb _der Wasserfläche, ist _bewachsen _und als Ufermatte kaum noch zu erkennen. An dieser Stelle gibt es zu der Matte nur wenig Alternativen, weil auf dem Wall aus Zement (abgedeckt mit Folie) sonst nichts wachsen würde und die Matte _Wasser _aus dem Teich in den Graben _transportiert_. Überall *im *Teich habe ich ausschliesslich das Ufer passend gestaltet und weiter keine teure Ufermatte verwendet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Stefan es tut mir leid ich muß auch noch eine Frage stellen zu diesem NG-Material. (Das muß man hier leider schon dazuschreiben)
Da ich noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen habe, die ich hier wiedergeben könnte.

Eigentlich brauche ich nur ein Material das ich über die Uferböschung "hängen" und bepflanzen kann. Und welches natürlich möglichst lange zum verrotten braucht.
Eine URL würde schon reichen.

Danke im voraus
Wupfel

PS: Ich will keine Politik machen, aber die "füttern" Diskussion hat schon lange keinen Wert mehr.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel,

fangen wir mit der Politik an: Ich hoffe, die "Füttern-Diskussion" ist jetzt vorbei und Ole macht weiter.

Tja, an steilen Wänden hängend mit Pflanztaschen - da kann man von natürlichem Material eigentlich nur abraten. Wie hat weiter oben jemand so schön geschrieben ? Irgendwann geht es abwärts.

Auch die NG-Matte würde ich nicht unbedingt als das ideale Material ansehen: Die Ufermatte hat an der Unterseite nämlich weisses Trägermaterial, man kann sie also nicht einfach umklappen und aus der Falte Taschen nähen. Man müsste schon einen Streifen mit der grünen Seite nach aussen aufsetzen und vernähen. Dann allerdings halte ich das Ergebnis für sehr gut.

Geeignet ist jedes (möglichst dunkel-)grüne, wasserdurchlässige Material aus Kunstgewebe. Ob man Kunstrasen geeignet vernähen kann, weis ich nicht. Das oben genannte Material von Holzum (soweit nicht aus Naturfaser) scheint ebenfalls gut geeignet. Bei dieser Anwendung würde ich auch jedem anderen, ähnlichen Material zustimmen - so kritisch ist das nicht.Kaufen halt, was man preiswert bekommen kann. Pflanztaschen an der unteren Kante beschweren die Matte gleichzeitig, so dass sie nicht aufschwimmen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hi,

@Stefan
Danke, ich muß leider eine kleine Fehlplanung bei meinem Miniwasserfall verstecken.
„Holzum“, werde schon etwas entsprechendes finden wie Du es beschrieben hast.
Taschen nähen wollte ich zwar nicht, ich dachte die Dinger gibt’s fertig, aber wenn es denn sein soll, dann muß halt die Frau herhalten. Kann ich mir aber auch gut vorstellen.
Danke auf alle Fälle.

Wenn das obige Foto von Deinem Teich ist, was ich annehme, dann bin ich schon wieder neidisch....!
Aber warte bis es bei mir soweit ist.

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel,

erst jetzt habe ich Deine obige Schlussbemerkung kapiert - hast recht   .

Es gibt durchaus Ufermatten mit eingenähten Taschen. Schlag mich nicht, wenn es falsch ist, aber ich meine, Anbieter waren z.B. Oase und Holzum. Die lassen sich allerdings das Einnähen der Taschen auch gut bezahlen - Ehefrauen tun das oft schon umsonst oder für ein wenig Parfum, Schmuck oder eine Kreuzfahrt   . Selbermachen hat den Vorteil, dass man keine Probleme mit der Konfektionierung, der Lage und Grösse der Taschen bekommt, sondern sie massgeschneidert einsetzen kann (OK, halbes Karat ist fällig).

Ja, das oben ist mein Teich. Kein Grund, neidisch zu sein: Der Ufergraben musste dringend von Cyperngras freigeräumt werden, das sich wie die Pest verbreitet hat. Eine unglaubliche Sauerei ! Deshalb sieht man im graben auch nur braunes, unbepflanztes Substrat. Wird neu bepflanzt, sobald Werner Wallner wieder vom Schnee befreit ist   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen teich unter  * und über der folie) kpl. mit teichflies abgedeckt - dies aber aus ganz anderen gründen wie hier besprochen - und zwar wegen schutz der folie. 

dennoch habe ich einen zusätzlichen vorteil erkannt - vlies hilft gegen abrutschen da es doch etwas rauher geartet ist als folie - und die blanken stellen am ufergraben - wo das vlies freiliegt nimmt sehr gut wurzeln und mose auf und bewuchert mit der zeit schön - bin jetzt im dritten teichjahr und der bewuchs geht schön los - ohne zusätzliche hilfe durch samen etc. 

--- was ich damit zu sagen versuche ist : warum nicht über den ufergraben einfach vlies legen - sollte doch erheblich billiger sein als ufermatten und ist absolut verottungssicher.

gruß jürgen 

** try and error - learning by doing   *


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

sorry - wollte nicht alles fett schreiben - habe nur vergessen fett zu beenden - und edit is ja nicht mehr  :cry: 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*ich schon*

Hallo

"Ob man Kunstrasen geeignet vernähen kann, weis ich nicht..."

kann man,
nicht auf der Nähmaschine,
aber mit geeigneten Bindedraht,
hält super,
zusatzlich lassen sich Steine und Holzstücke "annähen"
(siehe auch oben)

und damit ersparst Du dir auch
die Kreuzfahrt,die Pelze und die Brillis
und kannst die "Leckerlie" anderweitig einsetzen.
z.B.
irgend etwas hat man immer zu beichten !
 :anonym:  cool:  cool: 

schönen entspannten Abend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*hab ich da was verpaßt ?*

hab ich da was verpaßt ?
ich wollte eben noch ein paar Ä-Strichelchen
an mein vorherigen Beitrag setzen
... :cry: 
und dürfen wir nun alle nicht mehr edditieren  ?! 
(Ich liebte es)
Außerdem schreibe ich beim ersten Mal meistens großen Mist 
das willst Du dem Forum doch nicht antun !?

ich will auch nicht weiter reinhauen aber
@Tommi 
Du hast hier Hausrecht !
und wir Anderen warn doch lieb !
bestraf uns doch nicht gleich mit
Ich will editieren !  
Dein Forum wird´s überleben[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Karsten,

im sorry, aber die Leute, deren Ausscheiden mit Beitragslöschungen behaftet sind, möchte ich nicht mehr weiter unterstützen. Zuviele Beiträge wurden durch Löschungen zerissen, ein drittes Mal wird es das nicht geben.

Für den Moment (kann sich eventuell auch wieder ändern, wenn hier alles in geregelten Bahnen läuft) kann man nur noch den letzten, gemachten Beitrag editieren.

Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

@Stefan
Oh, oh, ich seh schon, da muss ich wohl doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen um die Taschen zu bekommen.  
Meine Frau will einen speziellen Koi haben, unter dem wird sie es wohl nicht machen. :cry: 
Kreuzfahrt mag sie Gott sei Dank nicht !!
Du hast natürlich recht, wenn man spezielle Zonen und Maße benötigt, ist es besser wenn man es passgerecht zuschneiden kann. Schau ma mal, der Frühling kommt bestimmt.

@Jürgen
Das mit deinem Vorschlag, dem Teichflies ist mir ja überhaupt auch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen.
Was hältst Du denn davon, Stefan? dea: 
Scheint aber durchaus Sinn zu machen. Vielleicht kann man das auch an einem kleineren Stück ausprobieren?

Auch wenn ich nichts zu beichten habe, meine Frau weiß immer alles. (Mir schleierhaft woher?)

Gruß an Alle
Wupfel

@Tommi
Machst des schon gut. Aber wenn er es löschen will dann lass ihn halt. Vielleicht kann man das kennzeichnen wer gelöscht hat. :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel,

den Vorschlag halte ich für sehr gut. Nur eine Frage an Jürgen: Ist das auch weißes Teichvlies ? Wie hast Du das Farbproblem da gelöst, wo das Vlies nicht abgedeckt werden kann ? Oder hast Du andersfarbiges Vlies ergattert ?

Beste Grüße
Stefan

P.S.: Ein Koi ist ja nun wirklich keine Herausforderung ... da wird sich doch die Frage stellen, wer da heftiger hinterher ist - Du oder Deine Frau   . Solche Probleme liebe ich !


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

hallo stefan,

all mein verwendetes vlies ist graumeliert unter und über der folie (500g)
passt sich sehr schön an und fällt am ufer nicht auf.

eigentlich habe ich erst nach meinem teichbau gesehen daß es vlies auch in weiß gibt - genauso wie ich erst nach meinem teichbau vieles gelernt habe - hätte ich vorher schon teichforen entdeckt - wäre an meinem teich doch das eine oder andere geändert gebaut worden.

alle teichbücher die ich vorher gelesen habe (und das waren nicht gerade wenige brachten mir nicht den wissensstand den ich in 3monaten forum bekommen habe   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Feb. 2004)

hallo tommi,

danke - ich kann ja jetzt wieder meinen in meinem letzten beitrag rumschmieren - das ist ok und reicht auch - haste gut gemacht alter !!!!

bissele rumnörgeln hilft doch den alten knochen auf die beine - gelle  :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit dem Vlies hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich habe noch grau/braunes Vlies. Mal sehen.
Was haltet ihr davon den Uferwall mit einer __ Moos/Gras-Mischung zu bepflanzen.
Ich habe recht viel Moos im Rasen und kann mit dem Vertikutierer zentnerweise davon herausrupfen. Das Gras würde dann ja ziemlich schnell einen Wurzelteppich bilden, der dann auch den Sand vor dem Auswaschen/Wegspülen durch Regen schutzt. 
Ich habe allerdings auch schon Stimmen gehört, dass Rasen auf dem Uferwall nicht so gut kommt weil er stark wuchert und in den Teich wächst. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisbär,
> was hast du denn für die Matte bezahlt ?
> 
> Das Thema Böschungsmatte macht mir noch arge Sorgen, da mein geplantes Budget langsam ausgegeben oder verplant ist.
> ...



soweit ich mich erinnern kann etwas um die 6,00 Euro für den m²

gruss Eisbaer


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe allerdings auch schon Stimmen gehört, dass Rasen auf dem Uferwall nicht so gut kommt weil er stark wuchert und in den Teich wächst.



Hallo Georg,

Vorsicht bei Gras ! Ist wirklich kaum zu beherrschen und fördert die Verlandung. Das gilt auch für alle Klee-Arten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

@ Eisbär:
Danke für die Info.

@Stefan:
Vielleicht gibt es ja Unterwasserrasenmäher


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

@Stefan
Ich will ihn natürlich auch.......  
Nach der Farbe des Flies zu fragen hätte ich schon wieder vergesse.
Wenn wir Dich nicht hätten.  


@all
Welche Pflanzen wären dann etwas für das Flies?
Stefan weiß es bestimmt!
__ Moos geht das einfach so aus dem Rasen raus?
Ich dachte mehr an kleine Kriechpflanzen, Sukulenten oder ähnliches.

Ich hoffe ich habe die "Sukel und __ Enten" richtig geschrieben????

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel,

also auf Vlies unter Wasser, mit etwas Substrat bedeckt, gedeihen alle Wasserpflanzen, die sonst auch ohne Vlies prächtig wachsen. Das Vlies hat da ja nur eine Stabilisierungsfunktion.

Über Wasser ist es schon ein wenig schwieriger. Über Wasser würde ich doch die teure Ufermatte bevorzugen, weil sie doch eine viel grössere Maschenweite hat als das vergleichsweise dichte Vlies. Zuerst einmal: Alles wächst besser, wenn sich eine dünne, lehmige Sandschicht ("Verlegesand") unter dem Vlies befindet und das Vlies auch von oben noch eingeschlämmt wird (hört sich ausgesprochen hochtrabend an: Gemeint ist, das Vlies mit dem wässrigen Lehmgemisch so richtig schön einsauen und einschmieren). Risiko: Bei starken Regenfällen wird alles wieder ausgewaschen, was Du mühsam eingeschmiert und auch eingesät hast. Deshalb sollte man kurze Strecken/Flächen vor Regen schützen. Gut geeignet ist niedrige Ufersaat (gibt es auch als mittel und gross). Musst mal googlen, gibt's auf alle Fälle bei NG. Der Samen ist allerdings unglaublich fein und muss mit Sand "verlängert" werden, um nennenswerte Flächen einsäen zu können. Auch ist die Keimdauer unglaublich lang (teils mehrere Monate !), so dass sich ordinäres Unkraut viel schneller entwickelt. Was habe ich das gemeinste "Unkraut" (in der Annahme, es handele sich endlich um die Ufersaat) schon gehätschelt und gepäppelt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es kaum noch einzudämmen war. Denn meistens ist das Material, mit dem Du das Vlies einschlämmst, ja alles andere als unkrautfrei. Vorsicht: Alles, was sich zuerst einmal in der Ufermatte/dem Vlies festbeisst, ist kaum mehr auszurotten, weil Du nur noch das Grün über dem Textil erwischst, die unterirdischen Teile aber immer wieder austreiben.

Also noch höhere Pflanzen, Kriechpflanzen (Sukkulenten - sind das nicht Kakteen und ähnliches für die absolute Trockenzone ??) und ähnliches. Diese benötigen aber selbst für Kümmerwachstum (was durchaus gewollt ist) mehr Substrat als Ufersaat. Da hilft nur, das mühsam verlegte Vlies wieder kreuzweise einzuschneiden (nämlich an der Stelle, wo die Pflanze dann hin soll), etwas Substrat punktuell unter das Vlies geben und dorthin das Kriechzeugs pflanzen (auch da lohnt sich der Pflanzenkatalog von Werner Wallner - unter "Download" auf seiner Homepage http://www.nymphaion.de - absolut, darauf kann ich immer wieder nur hinweisen).

Auf alle Fälle: Ufermatte oder Vlies zu bepflanzen ist etwas schwieriger, als es aussieht. Ach ja, da gibt es auch noch die __ Moos+Joghurt-Methode, die ich aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert habe: Moos (ohne Gras !) zerreiben, mit Joghurt mischen und auf die Ufermatte schmieren. Wie gesagt, habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte aber sehr wohl klappen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## hujaff (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier.
Nach betätigen der Suche habe ich leider kein Hinweis auf mein Vorhaben gefunden:
Ich möchte die schwarze Folie am Uferrand meines Gartenteiches verdecken; am besten würde mir eine Uferbepflanzung gefallen. Mein Sohn meinte, man könne die vorhandenen Kartoffelsäcke verwenden.
Bitte gebt mir Hinweise, wie man das am besten bewerkstelligt.
Im Voraus vielen Dank 
Gruß Hujaff


----------



## katja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

hallo hujaff :willkommen im forum

diese kartoffelsäcke sind doch aus jute, oder? das ist, wie im ersten beitrag hier geschrieben, ein organisches material und löst sich quasi mit der zeit auf.
dann rutschen dir die säcke mitsamt inhalt einfach in die tiefe :?

wir haben hier aber x-beiträge und fotos zum thema ufermatte. du kannst bei der erweiterten suche auch nur den titel eines beitrags nach dem gesuchten begriff durchsuchen, schau dich mal um 

ansonsten sind wir hier gar nicht neugierig :__ nase und wollen auf gar keinen fall fotos von deinem teich sehen 

:nase


----------



## hujaff (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,
leider lese ich nur von "Naturgard" usw..
Über Uferbepflanzung mittels Kartoffelsäcken habe ich keine Infos gefunden.
Theoretisch kann ich mir das aber gut vorstellen. Um Fehlern aus dem Weg zu gehen, stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:
Mit was sollte ich die Säcke einreiben (Sand ,Lehm oder was)?
Wie tief sollte ich sie in den Teich eintauchen lassen (Kapilarwirkung)
Wie soll ich sie am Ufer befestigen?
Mit was sollte ich sie bepflanzen bzw. einsäen?
Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.
MfG
Hujaff


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

ich halte es immer noch für keine gute idee 

spontan das hier gefunden https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31132/?q=jute
wie du siehst, kann man auch aus der ufermatte pflanztaschen schneidern

lieber einmal richtig, als nach kurzer zeit wieder von vorn anfangen


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Also ich habe Kartoffelsäcke genommen und kann nur sagen vergiss es nach ein paar Monaten sind die durch hol dir gut dinger von NG und du bist glücklich damit.


----------



## hujaff (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde,
haltet Ihr die Idee eine Uferbepflanzung mit Kartoffelsäcken zu bauen wirklich für abwegig?
Die Seite von naturgard ist zur Inspiration ganz intersesant; ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass das der Hauptsponsor dieses Forums ist.
Kann mir wirklich keiener hier Tipps zu o.angegeb. Fragen geben?
Gruß hujaff


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Hallo hujaff,

wenn nix auf der Matte wachsen soll und du keine Folie sehen willst dann schau doch mal in meinem Thema so ab beitrag #159 vorbei ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15603 

nimm bitte alles andere, aber ned die Kartoffelsäcke, das hat man vieleicht vor 27 Jahren beim ersten Teich gemacht - ich damals leider auch 



 mitch´s erster anno 1985





> Die Seite von naturgard ist zur Inspiration ganz intersesant; ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass das der Hauptsponsor dieses Forums ist.


 
Inspiration  (am besten selbst mal hinfahren und alles in echt anschauen)

Hauptsponsor  aber gute Sachen

andere haben auch Ufermatte - http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=33231&keyword=ufermatte


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Hallo Hujaff,

das mag vielleicht schon sein dass viele von NG schreiben oder auch begeistert sind.
Aber wie Mitch bereits schreibt haben die einfach gute Sachen und einen schönen Katalog.
Leider sind sie preislich nicht gerade günstig, aber auch ein Mercedes kostet halt einfach.
In meinen Augen gibt es keine Vernünftige Alternative zu den angebotenen Ufermatten.
Ich selbst kaufte meine in der Bucht, da war sie um die Hälfte billiger als bei NG.
Allerdings ist die Qualität nicht so gut wie bei NG.

Aber Jutesäcke oder ähnliches würde ich definitiv nicht nehmen.

LG Markus


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welches Material für Ufermatte ?*

Moin.

Eine weitere, nicht so kostenintensive Möglichkeit wäre Kunstrasen (ohne Noppen).
Dieser sollte jedoch vor dem Einsatz gründlich ausgespült werden, da er nun mal nicht für diesen Zweck hergestellt wurde und Schadstoffe enthalten kann.

Jegliches organisches Material wird früher oder später verrotten. Dann verschwindet die gemachte Arbeit in den Tiefen des Teiches... wäre doch schade drum. 

Und nein, NG ist nicht Hauptsponsor dieses Forums. Die Firma hat einfach gute Ideen und geht einen anderen, natürlicheren Weg, als viele Teichshops mit sogenannten "Teichpflegeprodukten", die nur dem Verkäufer nutzen.
Die Ufermatte wurde ursprünglich gar nicht zum Verstecken von Baufehlern konzipiert. NG bietet Bauanleitungen für die Kunden an, die solche Baufehler zu vermeiden helfen. Taschenmatten kamen erst ins Programm, als die ersten sich selbst welche zusammen nähten (ich habe auch noch so eine Selbstgefriemelte im alten Teich).


----------

